# How to Sell Rabbits?



## LopsAreGreat (Aug 8, 2021)

Has anyone noticed lately that the rabbit market is HIGHLY saturated with bunnies for sale? I’ve noticed many rabbit breeders leaving or taking a long break because they are having difficulty with selling and finding good homes. We breed Mini Lops and have had the breed for over 9 years now. We recently had a couple litters and want to find good homes for them. But this year seems difficult to sell rabbits.

Where is a great place to sell rabbits? Currently we are using Craigslist, a website, several Facebook groups, and Instagram. But even then, it doesn’t seem like we’re getting much interest. The older litter is 5 weeks old and will need to go home in 3 weeks and we’re worried that we won’t find homes. If we need to, we will put them in a newspaper classified to spread the word more. Any other suggestions/recommendations on what to do when selling your rabbit?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 8, 2021)

So, I'm new to this website but I'm having trouble too. I have one last baby from my first litter earlier this year. She's super cute and all but I'm also having trouble finding her a home. I use Craigslist, a website, Facebook and also one you didn't list Hoobly. I'm not sure why there is a lack of want for rabbits.


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Aug 8, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> So, I'm new to this website but I'm having trouble too. I have one last baby from my first litter earlier this year. She's super cute and all but I'm also having trouble finding her a home. I use Craigslist, a website, Facebook and also one you didn't list Hoobly. I'm not sure why there is a lack of want for rabbits.


Thanks! I’ll try Hoobly out. Yeah it is odd, so much supply for rabbits but little demand.


----------



## Preitler (Aug 8, 2021)

I can only talk about the situation over here. Last year, during the lockdowns, a lot of people got pets, or thought it would be great for their kids to have one, with all that going on. Now life is returning to normal, people don't have ample spare time anymore and kids are back to school - the few shelters that take rabbits are overflowing, well, all shelters are.
Then there is the problem of how to advertise, our equivalent of craiglist banned pet sales from private cticens due to pressure of animal right activists (I don't voice my opinion about those people here...) - commercial companies still can advertise and sell, but once you've got a rabbit you're stuck with it. There are sites where I could sell, but not many people know those.

Well, apart from my local problems, demand for pets might be at an all time low right now. Can't even sell any of my meat mutts since the idea of becoming more self supporting that crossed the mind of quite some people last year went into the dustbin rather quickly with the silver line on the horizon appearing.


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Aug 8, 2021)

Preitler said:


> I can only talk about the situation over here. Last year, during the lockdowns, a lot of people got pets, or thought it would be great for their kids to have one, with all that going on. Now life is returning to normal, people don't have ample spare time anymore and kids are back to school - the few shelters that take rabbits are overflowing, well, all shelters are.
> Then there is the problem of how to advertise, our equivalent of craiglist banned pet sales from private cticens due to pressure of animal right activists (I don't voice my opinion about those people here...) - commercial companies still can advertise and sell, but once you've got a rabbit you're stuck with it. There are sites where I could sell, but not many people know those.
> 
> Well, apart from my local problems, demand for pets might be at an all time low right now. Can't even sell any of my meat mutts since the idea of becoming more self supporting that crossed the mind of quite some people last year went into the dustbin rather quickly with the silver line on the horizon appearing.


Yeah, I remember a lot of people wanted animals at the start of the pandemic. I guess I haven’t thought about it, since society is getting back to normal, people don’t want animals now, they aren’t thinking about that really at all.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 8, 2021)

Preitler said:


> I can only talk about the situation over here. Last year, during the lockdowns, a lot of people got pets, or thought it would be great for their kids to have one, with all that going on. Now life is returning to normal, people don't have ample spare time anymore and kids are back to school - the few shelters that take rabbits are overflowing, well, all shelters are.
> Then there is the problem of how to advertise, our equivalent of craiglist banned pet sales from private cticens due to pressure of animal right activists (I don't voice my opinion about those people here...) - commercial companies still can advertise and sell, but once you've got a rabbit you're stuck with it. There are sites where I could sell, but not many people know those.
> 
> Well, apart from my local problems, demand for pets might be at an all time low right now. Can't even sell any of my meat mutts since the idea of becoming more self supporting that crossed the mind of quite some people last year went into the dustbin rather quickly with the silver line on the horizon appearing.





LopsAreGreat said:


> Yeah, I remember a lot of people wanted animals at the start of the pandemic. I guess I haven’t thought about it, since society is getting back to normal, people don’t want animals now, they aren’t thinking about that really at all.



I guess this is true, sadly. People get pets when bored. And it's shocking that even meat rabbits aren't selling. My guess is that it'll pick up in the next six months to a year.


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Aug 9, 2021)

I used to advertise mine on craigslist and then have people who were interested fill out a form to ensure the bunny goes to a good home. Slowly my website has collected traffic and I don't need to advertise them on craigslist anymore. I actually have a lot of demand and very little supply. Maybe try directing more traffic to your website?


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Aug 9, 2021)

FlopsyBunnies4 said:


> I used to advertise mine on craigslist and then have people who were interested fill out a form to ensure the bunny goes to a good home. Slowly my website has collected traffic and I don't need to advertise them on craigslist anymore. I actually have a lot of demand and very little supply. Maybe try directing more traffic to your website?


That’s a good idea, thank you!


----------

